# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  विन्डोज़ एट : यूजर इंटरफेस की समस्या और समाधान :आप सबकी राय !

## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

दोस्तों ,फाईनली  मैंने भी विंडो एट का जुगाड कर ही लिया ..पर इंस्टालेशन के पश्चात मैं इसके इंटरफ़ेस से यह सोचने को मजबूर हो गया  "क्या ये वही ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम है जिसे माईक्रोसॉफ्ट पिछले कुछ सालों से बनाने का प्रयास  कर रहा था " ! मुझे इसे इस्तेमाल करने काफी परेशानियां आ रही हैं और बहुत सारे गेम्स प्रोप्रली चल नही रहे ,अब समस्या मुझे आई है तो ज़ाहिर है इसका भुक्त भोगी हर वो शख्स होगा जिसने इसे इस्तेमाल करने की कोशिश की ....इस सूत्र में हम लोग इसी  विषय  पर चर्चा करेंगे जिससे के सभी मित्रों को इसका लाभ मिल  सके !सभी भुक्तभोगियों का स्वागत है !

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

मेरा पहला सवाल : alt+ f4 को छोडकर shutdown का कोई सरल तरीका बता दो भाई central 141
!

----------


## Yadav

नमस्कार मित्र आपने कैसे जुगाड किया हमे भी बताईये आपका धन्यावाद

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> नमस्कार मित्र आपने कैसे जुगाड किया हमे भी बताईये आपका धन्यावाद


क्या आप डाउनलोड लिंक मांग रहे हैं,यादव चचा ?    :Monkey:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Download Links :-

 Download Windows 8 Enterprise x86:

 Download Part 1 from Direct Links – 1 GB

 Direct Download of Part 2 – 1 GB

Download from Direct Link Part 3 – 171 MB

----------


## Yadav

धन्यावाद प्रभु जि

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Download Windows 8 Enterprise x64:

 Download Part 1 from Direct Links – 1 GB

Download Part 2 from Direct Links – 1 GB

   Download from Direct Link Part 3 – 980 MB

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

Download Windows 8 AIO 16in1: 

Download Part 1 from Direct Links – 1 GB

Download Part 2 from Direct Links – 1 GB |

  Download Part 3 from Direct Links – 1 GB |

 Download Part 4 from Direct Links – 1 GB

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

पासवर्ड .................अगर मांगे तो ....

एक्टिवेटर के लिए पम  करें !

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मेरा पहला सवाल : alt+ f4 को छोडकर shutdown का कोई सरल तरीका बता दो भाई central 141
> !


मुझे किसी ने नही बताया central 141

----------


## Yadav

मित्र ऐकिट्वेटर दे ही दो क्या पता कब जरुरत पड जाये धन्यावाद 


> पासवर्ड .................अगर मांगे तो ....
> 
> एक्टिवेटर के लिए पम करें !

----------


## Sameerchand

साजिद बंधू, मुझे तो कही से भी कोई दिक्कत नहीं आ रही हैं। बल्कि मैं तो कहूँगा की यह एक बहुत ही OS बेहतरीन हैं 
वैसे मैं यह ओरिजिनल ख़रीदा हैं। इसलिए भी हो सकता हैं। मैं तो यही कहूँगा की जेनुइन OS खरीद कर इनस्टॉल कीजिये और फिर अपने विचार दीजिये।

----------


## draculla

> मुझे किसी ने नही बताया central 141


मैंने तो अभी तक इसे इंस्टाल नहीं किया है. 
क्या यह स्टार्ट बटन से shutdown नहीं हो रहा है?

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> साजिद बंधू, मुझे तो कही से भी कोई दिक्कत नहीं आ रही हैं। बल्कि मैं तो कहूँगा की यह एक बहुत ही OS बेहतरीन हैं 
> वैसे मैं यह ओरिजिनल ख़रीदा हैं। इसलिए भी हो सकता हैं। मैं तो यही कहूँगा की जेनुइन OS खरीद कर इनस्टॉल कीजिये और फिर अपने विचार दीजिये।


समीर भैया गुड मोर्निंग .आपके  विचार से मैं सहमत हूँ.........पर मेरी  परेशानी तो दूर कीजिये .....

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मैंने तो अभी तक इसे इंस्टाल नहीं किया है. 
> क्या यह स्टार्ट बटन से shutdown नहीं हो रहा है?


करियो भी मत .......................

----------


## Sameerchand

> समीर भैया गुड मोर्निंग .आपके  विचार से मैं सहमत हूँ.........पर मेरी  परेशानी तो दूर कीजिये .....


साजिद बंधू, गुड मोर्निंग। अभी तक तो मैंने इसका यूजर मैन्युअल पढ़ा नहीं हैं। मैं तो अभी सेटिंग में ही जाकर शट डाउन करता हूँ। थोडा समय दीजिये तो बताता हूँ।

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरा पहला सवाल : alt+ f4 को छोडकर shutdown का कोई सरल तरीका बता दो भाई central 141
> !


इसके लिए आपको पीएम कर दिया गया | मगर अपने लिए तो अपना Alt+F4 ही काफ़ी है |

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> इसके लिए आपको पीएम कर दिया गया | मगर अपने लिए तो अपना Alt+F4 ही काफ़ी है |


राजिव भैया,  जिस तरह का जुगाड आपने बताया है उसके लिए आपका धन्यवाद ! पर हुजूर ये मैं कर सकता हूँ ,आप कर सकते हैं पर हर यूजर तो नही कर सकता न . माउस का पॉइंटर किस निश्चित जगह पर ले जाने पर शट डाउन का ओप्शन आता है ?

----------


## manojdjoshi

अभी पहले आप विंडोज ८ के सर्विस पेक १ का इन्तेजार कीजिये फिर इसे इनस्टॉल कीजियेगा 
हमारे तो विंडोज xp और विंडोज 7 जिंदाबाद

----------


## Rajeev

सबसे पहले माउस के पोइंटर को को नीचे दिए गए चित्र के अनुसार अंतिम छोड़ पे ले जाएँ |



जैसे ही आप वहाँ पर माउस रखेंगे तो ऐसे स्लाईड खुलेगा बस उसी श्रेणी में माउस को ऊपर उठाये |

----------


## Rajeev

पूर्ण रूप से खुल जाने के बाद ऐसा होगा |



उसमें सेटिंग्स् में जाएँ और सेटिंग्स् खुल जाने के बाद पॉवर सेक्सन में जाएँ |



बस यही पे आपको मिल जायेंगा शट डाउन का आप्शन |

----------


## PARIYAR

> मेरा पहला सवाल : alt+ f4 को छोडकर shutdown का कोई सरल तरीका बता दो भाई central 141 !


  ही ही ही ही ही ............... आपका भी वही समस्या है .....मेरे को भी बताना भाई  विन्डो ८ उपयोग करने वालों सभी का यही सवाल है

----------


## saam

*राजीव जी ने बिल्क्कुल सही बताया हे में भी W8 इस्तेमाल करता हू मुझे और कोई परेशानी नहीं हो रही हे....

सबसे अच्छी बात इसकी फास्ट स्टार्टअप और फास्ट शटडाउन....*

----------


## draculla

> अभी पहले आप विंडोज ८ के सर्विस पेक १ का इन्तेजार कीजिये फिर इसे इनस्टॉल कीजियेगा 
> हमारे तो विंडोज xp और विंडोज 7 जिंदाबाद


विंडोज ८ के सर्विस पेक १ आये तो बताइयेगा.
अभी तो विंडो ७ से ही काम चलाते है.

विंडोज ८ के लिए लघुत्तम यंत्र की क्या जरूरते है?
जरा इस पर प्रकाश डाले.

----------


## Rajeev

> *राजीव जी ने बिल्क्कुल सही बताया हे में भी W8 इस्तेमाल करता हू मुझे और कोई परेशानी नहीं हो रही हे....
> 
> सबसे अच्छी बात इसकी फास्ट स्टार्टअप और फास्ट शटडाउन....*


हाँ ये तो है |

----------


## Rajeev

> विंडोज ८ के सर्विस पेक १ आये तो बताइयेगा.
> अभी तो विंडो ७ से ही काम चलाते है.
> 
> विंडोज ८ के लिए लघुत्तम यंत्र की क्या जरूरते है?
> जरा इस पर प्रकाश डाले.


ऐसी तो कोई बात नहीं है ड्रेकु भाई |

----------


## draculla

> ऐसी तो कोई बात नहीं है ड्रेकु भाई |


यार मैंने window 8 के लिए computer की minimum configuration पूछा है!!!
यानी के पुराने कंप्यूटर में किस प्रकार का प्रोसेसर और कितने रेम की आवश्यकता है!

----------


## draculla

क्या window 8 इस configuration पर चलेगा या सिर्फ घुडकेगा?

----------


## Sameerchand

> क्या window 8 इस configuration पर चलेगा या सिर्फ घुडकेगा?



Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with support for PAE, NX, and SSE2RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)Hard disk space: 16 GB (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver

----------


## draculla

> Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with support for PAE, NX, and SSE2RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)Hard disk space: 16 GB (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver



वाह मित्र धन्यवाद जानकारी देने के लिए.
तब तो मेरा कंप्यूटर जरुर चलेगा.
१ साल बाद इसका इस्तेमाल करूँगा.  :)
तब तक window 8 को और बेहतर होने देते है.

----------


## groopji

मैंने हर तरह से विंडो को रिफ्रेश करने की कोशिश की पर रिफ्रेश नहीं हो रही है ....... इसके लिए कोई सुझाव हो तो बताइए ..... मिडिया डालने पर भी यही एरर बताती है

----------


## groopji

सीडी ड्राईव भी ठीक से काम कर रहा है .......

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> वाह मित्र धन्यवाद जानकारी देने के लिए.
> तब तो मेरा कंप्यूटर जरुर चलेगा.
> १ साल बाद इसका इस्तेमाल करूँगा.  :)
> तब तक window 8 को और बेहतर होने देते है.


:pointlol:  :clap:   :Monkey:

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> मैंने हर तरह से विंडो को रिफ्रेश करने की कोशिश की पर रिफ्रेश नहीं हो रही है ....... इसके लिए कोई सुझाव हो तो बताइए ..... मिडिया डालने पर भी यही एरर बताती है


इसकी सी डी लगा के रिपेयर काहे नही करते हैं ?

----------


## PARIYAR

> विंडोज ८ के सर्विस पेक १ आये तो बताइयेगा. अभी तो विंडो ७ से ही काम चलाते है.  विंडोज ८ के लिए लघुत्तम यंत्र की क्या जरूरते है? जरा इस पर प्रकाश डाले.


  ड्रेकुला भाई  इतना खतरनाक हिंदी लोखियेगा तो पड़ने वाले और समझने वाले भी खोजने पड़ेंगे शायद एक्का दुक्का मिल जायेंगे .....फिर भी इतनी शुद्ध हिंदी के लिए साधुवाद  ... और मेरे नेटबुक में तो ये शानदार रूप से चल रही है (एटम प्रोसेसर)

----------


## pksongpk

can u give me solution about antivious on WINDOWS 8. I know about windows defender but it is not better

----------


## draculla

> ड्रेकुला भाई  इतना खतरनाक हिंदी लोखियेगा तो पड़ने वाले और समझने वाले भी खोजने पड़ेंगे शायद एक्का दुक्का मिल जायेंगे .....फिर भी इतनी शुद्ध हिंदी के लिए साधुवाद  ... और मेरे नेटबुक में तो ये शानदार रूप से चल रही है (एटम प्रोसेसर)


हा हा हा हा कभी कभी लच्छे मारना पड़ता है....
धन्यवाद बंधू

----------


## groopji

> इसकी सी डी लगा के रिपेयर काहे नही करते हैं ?


मैंने लिखा है की सीडी ड्राईव भी ठीक से कार्य कर रही है ........ उसे लगाने के बाद भी एक एरर आती है अबकी बारी लगा कर बताता हूँ क्या एरर आती है

----------


## Sameerchand

> मेरा पहला सवाल : alt+ f4 को छोडकर shutdown का कोई सरल तरीका बता दो भाई central 141
> !





> मुझे किसी ने नही बताया central 141





> समीर भैया गुड मोर्निंग .आपके  विचार से मैं सहमत हूँ.........पर मेरी  परेशानी तो दूर कीजिये .....





> ही ही ही ही ही ............... आपका भी वही समस्या है .....मेरे को भी बताना भाई  विन्डो ८ उपयोग करने वालों सभी का यही सवाल है


साजिद भाई, एक तरीका लगा कर देखिये और बताइयेगा की क्या परिणाम निकला...
windows key+R दबा कर "Run" कमांड खोलिए, फिर उसमे यह कमांड* "shutdown -s -t 00"* (बिना कोट के) डालिए और OK कर दीजिये. 
लेकिन आपको यह कमांड याद रखना पड़ेगा जो शायद एक दो बार यूज करने के बाद आसानी से याद हो जायेगा.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

शुक्रिया समीर भाई ! देखता हूँ !

----------

